# Is it time to tape?



## VSK85 (Mar 1, 2016)

So Koda, my male GSD is somewhere around 17-18 weeks now. We are unsure of his exact age as we adopted him and we suspect the previous owner wasn't entirely truthful about his age. I'm wondering if I should give his ears some more time or start taping/gluing. 

His ears started to do the flying nun and then about a week after his first baby teeth fell out one ear flopped forward. This morning the other ear flopped forward. 

I am giving him gelatin, although admittedly, only once a day. 

Below is a progression of his ears:



































--> This was taken this morning.

I have ear foams, but am not sure if we should tape now or wait. He still has some baby teeth in. I figured the earlier the better since his ears are so big and floppy.

Of note, if he is sleeping on his side his ears will flop into the standing position.

Thanks!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

You said you adopted this puppy. Is he purebred?


----------



## VSK85 (Mar 1, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You said you adopted this puppy. Is he purebred?


Doubtful. If so, he's poorly bred. The sire definitely appears purebred, but the dam (although looking predominantly GSD) looks like she is a mix.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Were the parents ears erect?


----------



## MMcCoy (May 12, 2016)

His ears look like a lot of German Shepherd x Lab I've seen.


----------



## VSK85 (Mar 1, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Were the parents ears erect?


Yes they were.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

If he is not a pure GSD then it is possible for him to have received and be exhibiting the genes for floppy ears that one or both of the parents may have carried but not have exhibited themselves. If that is the case the case then no amount of taping will get them to stand. Either way he is a super cute pup and look like a smart happy doggy!


----------



## VSK85 (Mar 1, 2016)

girardid said:


> If he is not a pure GSD then it is possible for him to have received and be exhibiting the genes for floppy ears that one or both of the parents may have carried but not have exhibited themselves. If that is the case the case then no amount of taping will get them to stand. Either way he is a super cute pup and look like a smart happy doggy!


Thanks for your reply! I figured as much, but figured I'd give him the best chance possible to get them to stand. Standing or not doesn't change how much we love him, but he would look so handsome with his ears up lol.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is hard to tell, but the possibly is there for him to have floppy ears from the unknown breeds that could be mixed in. Then again, some of those pictures show quite a bit of lift.

Being he is only 4.5 months, I would wait a while longer. Even if he were purebred, it would still be too soon to start taping. I have had three dogs to date whose ears came up after six months of age, one with taping. To be honest, I think that the one whose ears I taped probably would have come up on their own after all, the breeder agrees, but I panicked. :smile2:


----------

